# P2000 Trigger Question



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Can I get the P2000 with the LEM trigger (V2) with a decocking lever? I know H&K does not specifically make that variant, but can I get a V0 and add the LEM trigger so that I can have both?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Huh? The hammer on the V2 never gets cocked back (it's DA so it get cocked as you pull the trigger), so having a de-cock would be pointless...


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

I want to get one with the hammer that has a decock on it, but with the lighter trigger pull of V2 if that makes sense


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

Like Spartan said. Why would you want a decocker on a weapon that doesn't cock. The hammer is always down. When you pull the trigger, the hammer travels backward and then releases.


----------

